# اسئلة في إنجيل متي



## asamgdla (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مساء الخير، لقد قرأت إنجيل متي وعندي بعض الاستفسارات سأطرحها على حضراتكم أملاً أن أجد اجابتها عندكم

ذُكر في الإصحاح السادس والعشرين الآتي:

26: 6 و فيما كان يسوع في بيت عنيا في بيت سمعان الابرص

26: 7 تقدمت اليه امراة معها قارورة طيب كثير الثمن فسكبته على راسه و هو متكئ

26: 8 فلما راى تلاميذه ذلك اغتاظوا قائلين لماذا هذا الاتلاف

26: 9 لانه كان يمكن ان يباع هذا الطيب بكثير و يعطى للفقراء

26: 10 فعلم يسوع و قال لهم لماذا تزعجون المراة فانها قد عملت بي عملا حسنا

26: 11 لان الفقراء معكم في كل حين و اما انا فلست معكم في كل حين

26: 12 فانها اذ سكبت هذا الطيب على جسدي انما فعلت ذلك لاجل تكفيني

26: 13 الحق اقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل في كل العالم يخبر ايضا بما فعلته هذه تذكار


أنا أتساءل لما فضل يسوع نفسه علي الفقراء مما يجعل القارئ يشعر ببعض الأنانية في شخصيته (لا أقصد أي هجوم ولكن اعبر عن إنطباعي بعض قراءة الآيات)؟
*
******
حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب طرح أكثر من سؤال 
*******


----------



## asamgdla (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بعد قراءة الأيات*


----------



## asamgdla (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أتأسف لطرحي أكثر من سؤال


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز،
هذه ثاني مرة أحرر لك رد و احذرك على عدم طرح اكثر من سؤال في الموضوع الواحد طبقاً لقوانين المنتدى.
حذرتك مرتين و لن اكرر تحذيري مرة آخرى. إذا كررت حالة طرح اكثر من سؤال في المستقبل سأكتفي بحذف موضوعك بالكامل دون تحرير و دون سابق إنذار.


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أتى لسؤال و أقول، لا يهمنا كيف تفهم الأيان و النصوص الكتابية، بل يهمنا معناها. ففهمنا للنصوص لا يعتمد على تفسيرات أشخاص لم يقرأوا من الكتاب المقدس سوى سطور.

لا أرى في النصوص الكريمة أي انانية، فهل لك أن توضح بالظبط، أين هذه الأنانية المزعومة بحسب قولك؟


----------



## asamgdla (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أستاذ مي روك أنا هنا لأفهم وأسألكم كيف تفهمون هذه الأيات ولم ادعي مثلاً اني مفسر للكتاب المقدس ورأيت في الأيات ما رأيته وما رأيته مذكور بالضبط في الأيات رقم ٨ و-٩


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> أستاذ مي روك أنا هنا لأفهم وأسألكم كيف تفهمون هذه الأيات ولم ادعي مثلاً اني مفسر للكتاب المقدس ورأيت في الأيات ما رأيته وما رأيته مذكور بالضبط في الأيات رقم ٨ و-٩



في العددين 8 و 9 نرى ان التلاميذ تأسفوا لتصرف المرأة و ليس لتصرف المسيح.
المرأة سكبت الطيب على رجلي المسيح و رأى التلاميذ ان فعل المرأى هو هدر لأموار يمكن إستعمالها في مساعدة الفقراء. فالفعل هو فعل المرأة و ليس فعل المسيح ولا بأمر منه.


----------



## Rosetta (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*عن أي انانية تتحدث !! لا يوجد أنانية في قول المسيح

الم تقرأ كلام المسيح هنا في نفس النص :
" لان الفقراء معكم في كل حين و اما انا فلست معكم في كل حين "​*


----------



## asamgdla (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة
بسبب طرح سؤال جديد لا علاقة له بالموضوع
*


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ asamgdla
لا اعرف لماذا تصرفاتك توحي بأنك لا تعرف عن ماذا تسأل.
تسألت و إدعيت باطلاً إن كلام المسيح في انانية و وضحنا لك انه لا توجد أي انانية في العددين 8 و 9.
فلا داعي ان تطرح اسئلة اخرى لا علاقة لها بسؤالك الأول!


----------



## asamgdla (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسناً، سأطرح السؤال بشكل ثاني، لماذا فضل يسوع نفسه علي الفقراء بالرغم من قدرته علي عدم الإحتياج لما قد يكون مِلكهم؟


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*شوف يا عزيزى يوم الصليب المسيح انزل من على الصليب قبل حلول السبت ولفوه بكتان نقى ودفن وقبل الصليب بيومين فعلت مريم هذا ليوم تكفين المسيح
المعروف فى  الطيب انه رائحته بتلزق فى الجسم لفترة 
ومريم سكبته على راس المسيح وسال على جسمه كله حتى وصل لرجلى المخلص 
فمريم صنعت ذلك اكراما لمن اقام اخوها لعازر
لكن يسوع راى فى ذلك شئ اعمق انها فعلت ذلك ليوم تكفينه نقرا عن تكفين المسيح
فهل كثير على جسد من سيخصلنا ان يطيب بالطيب والناردين وهو سيقدمه ذبيحة اثم لنا
**فَاشْتَرَى كَتَّانًا، فَأَنْزَلَهُ وَكَفَّنَهُ بِالْكَتَّانِ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرٍ كَانَ مَنْحُوتًا فِي صَخْرَةٍ، وَدَحْرَجَ حَجَرًا عَلَى بَابِ الْقَبْرِ** 
ولم يفعل اكثر من ذلك للمصلوب 
*


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> حسناً، سأطرح السؤال بشكل ثاني، لماذا فضل يسوع نفسه علي الفقراء بالرغم من قدرته علي عدم الإحتياج لما قد يكون مِلكهم؟



المسيح لم يفضل نفسه عن الفقراء. فليس هو من أخذ الطيب و سكبه و ليس هو من امر بسكب الطيب عليه.
تقبل المسيح للطيب وضحه بنفسه قائلاً انه يستحق التكريم لانه معهم لفترة قصيرة، اما الفقراء فهم متواجون بعد صعوده و الفراء متواجدين ليتقبلوا مساعدة البقية.
المسيح لم يأخذ نقود من الفقراء ليشتري الطيب و لم يأمر أحد بذلك أصلاً، بل ثنى على عمل المرأة لانها كرمت المسيح في تلك الحادثة المميزة!


----------



## asamgdla (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسناً، أسأل الآن لماذا لم يأمر ببيع الطيب وتوزيع ثمنه علي الفقراء؟ و بالنسبة لنقطة أن الفقراء موجودين بعد صعوده فأظن أن الفقراء وقت حدوث تلك الواقعة قد يكونوا محتاجين ثمن الطيب


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> حسناً، أسأل الآن لماذا لم يأمر ببيع الطيب وتوزيع ثمنه علي الفقراء؟ و بالنسبة لنقطة أن الفقراء موجودين بعد صعوده فأظن أن الفقراء وقت حدوث تلك الواقعة قد يكونوا محتاجين ثمن الطيب



الواضح جداً أن معلوماتك عن الأنجيل و عن المسيح سطحية جداً، فينقصك المزيد من القراءة و البحث قبل ان تحكم على شخصية المسيح.

المسيح سبق و طلب من الغني ان يبيع كل مالديه و يعطي الفقراء كما هو مذكور في متى 19 : 21
[q-bible]21 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَامِلاً فَاذْهَبْ  وَبِعْ أَمْلاَكَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي  السَّمَاءِ وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي». [/q-bible]

فهذا تعليم المسيح الواضح من جهة إعطاء الفقراء، فلم يقل له بع ما عندك و اعطني، و انما قال اعطي الفقراء.


الحجة التي تعتمد عليها هشة جداً و لا ترتكز سوى على فهمك الشخصي الذي يعكس فكرك و ليس بالضرورة المعنى الصحيح للنص.


----------



## asamgdla (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسناً، اقتنعت وعلي العموم أنا ذكرت من قبل أن معلوماتي عن الدين المسيحي ضئيلة جداً، وان تلك المرة هي أول مرة اقرأ العهد الجديد ودعاني بقية الزملاء هنا للسؤال عما لا أفهمه وهذا بالضبط ما فعلته ولا أدري لماذا حضرتك تعاملني أكنني مهاجم للدين :/ وعلي العموم أشكرك علي اجابتك ومشاركتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أولاً ، هو له الأولوية فعلاً ، ولكنه يتنازل عنه بسبب محبته لنا وذلك يظهر من كلامه مع التلاميذ عندما غسل أرجلهم ، إذ قال لهم ما معناه : أليس المفروض أن يجلس المعلم والسيد ، ويقوم التلاميذ بخدمته ! ولكنى وأنا السيد والمعلم قد غسلت أرجلكم لكى أكون لكم مثالاً لما تفعلوه بعضكم لبعض
وثانياً ، هو هنا لم يحصل على شيئ ، بل قال أن هذا الطيب هو لعملية التكفين ، لأنه عالم بكل شيئ ، فيعرف أن التكفين لن يتم بسبب ظروف الوقت
بينما المساكين موجودين فى كل وقت ، أى أن الذى يتحجج بهذه الحجة عليه أن يظهر هذا الإهتمام - إن كان حقيقياً - نحو المساكين فى كل وقت وليس فى هذه اللحظة فقط ، لأن الإسخريوطى كان سارقاً لمال الفقراء ، فلو كان مهتماً بهم لكان قد أعطاهم سابقاً ، كما أن الفرصة موجودة للعناية بهم فى كل وقت
بينما تكفين جسده ليس متاحاً فى كل وقت


----------



## asamgdla (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسناً يا أستاذ مكرم اقتنعت بوجهة نظره و استأذن حضرتك أن تقول لي أين ذُكرت الآية التي تحدثت عنها في النقطة الأولي


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

توضيح بسيط لك اخى
فاذا كنت قد قرأت من انجيل يوحنا نفس الواقعة لفهمت معنى الكلام
 ثم قبل الفصح بستة ايام اتى يسوع الى بيت عنيا حيث كان لعازر الميت الذي اقامه من الاموات. 2 فصنعوا له هناك عشاء.وكانت مرثا تخدم واما لعازر فكان احد المتكئين معه.<A name=ver3> 3 فاخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن ودهنت قدمي يسوع ومسحت قدميه بشعرها.فامتلا البيت من رائحة الطيب.<A name=ver4> 4 فقال واحد من تلاميذه وهو يهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي المزمع ان يسلمه<A name=ver5> 5 لماذا لم يبع هذا الطيب بثلاث مئة دينار ويعط للفقراء.<A name=ver6> 6 قال هذا ليس لانه كان يبالي بالفقراء بل لانه كان سارقا وكان الصندوق عنده وكان يحمل ما يلقى فيه.<A name=ver7> 7 فقال يسوع اتركوها.انها ليوم تكفيني قد حفظته.<A name=ver8> 8 لان الفقراء معكم في كل حين.واما انا فلست معكم في كل حين<A name=ver9>
ارايت الآية ماذا تقول انه يهوذا الاسخريوطى الذى قال هذا لانه كان يمسك صندوق التبرعات و العشور فياخذ المال لنفسه


----------



## asamgdla (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك جداً يا أستاذ مذاجنجي، لم أكن أعلم أن يهوذا هو صاحب هذا الإستفسار، اقتنعت جداً الآن


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

العفو اخى تحت امرك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا أعتذر عن ردودى المهرجلة نتيجة لظروف الوقت الصعبة معى الآن
وأشكر أخى الحبيب على تكميل ما نقص منى


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مش بس كده .. الموضوع اعمق يا عزيزى

عادة اليهود هو ان يكفنوا موتاهم بعد موتهم باطياب .

بص المسيح قال ايه فى القصة كما كتبها يوحنا الحبيب
يوحنا 12
1 ثُمَّ قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ بِسِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَتَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا حَيْثُ كَانَ لِعَازَرُ الْمَيْتُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. 
2 فَصَنَعُوا لَهُ هُنَاكَ عَشَاءً. وَكَانَتْ مَرْثَا تَخْدِمُ وَأَمَّا لِعَازَرُ فَكَانَ أَحَدَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ مَعَهُ. 
3 فَأَخَذَتْ مَرْيَمُ مَناً مِنْ طِيبِ نَارِدِينٍ خَالِصٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ وَدَهَنَتْ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ وَمَسَحَتْ قَدَمَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا فَامْتَلَأَ الْبَيْتُ مِنْ رَائِحَةِ الطِّيبِ. 
4 فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ وَهُوَ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانُ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيُّ الْمُزْمِعُ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ: 
5 «لِمَاذَا لَمْ يُبَعْ هَذَا الطِّيبُ بِثلاَثَمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَيُعْطَ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ؟» 
6 قَالَ هَذَا لَيْسَ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُبَالِي بِالْفُقَرَاءِ بَلْ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ سَارِقاً وَكَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ عِنْدَهُ وَكَانَ يَحْمِلُ مَا يُلْقَى فِيهِ. 
7 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «اتْرُكُوهَا. إِنَّهَا لِيَوْمِ تَكْفِينِي قَدْ حَفِظَتْهُ 
8 لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ». 

فهل تعلم ما حدث بعد موت المسيح بالجسد ,
لوقا 24
1 ثُمَّ فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَوَّلَ الْفَجْرِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ حَامِلاَتٍ الْحَنُوطَ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْنَهُ وَمَعَهُنَّ أُنَاسٌ. 
2 فَوَجَدْنَ الْحَجَرَ مُدَحْرَجاً عَنِ الْقَبْرِ 
3 فَدَخَلْنَ وَلَمْ يَجِدْنَ جَسَدَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ. 
4 وَفِيمَا هُنَّ مُحْتَارَاتٌ فِي ذَلِكَ إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ وَقَفَا بِهِنَّ بِثِيَابٍ بَرَّاقَةٍ. 
5 وَإِذْ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ وَمُنَكِّسَاتٍ وُجُوهَهُنَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ قَالاَ لَهُنَّ: «لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ؟ 
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لَكِنَّهُ قَامَ! اُذْكُرْنَ كَيْفَ كَلَّمَكُنَّ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ فِي الْجَلِيلِ 
7 قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ وَيُصْلَبَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 
8 فَتَذَكَّرْنَ كَلاَمَهُ 
9 وَرَجَعْنَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ وَأَخْبَرْنَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَجَمِيعَ الْبَاقِينَ بِهَذَا كُلِّهِ. 


فسماح المسيح للمرأة بان تسكب عليه العطر .. هو نبوة لموته القريب ونبوة عن قيامته وعدم مقدرة اتباعه على تكفينه بعد موته (كما رأيت) .

الكتاب المقدس عميق جدا ..
انصحك بقراءة التفاسير .. لتدخل الى العمق المطلوب .


----------



## asamgdla (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك يا أستاذ إبن الملك وأنا الصراحة لم إقرأ أبداً كتاب تفسير للكتاب المقدس واجابتك مقنعة جداً والشبهة زالت من زمان


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

> والشبهة زالت من زمان



عندي بس مجرد تعليق بسيط
السيد المسيح قصد بقوله هذا .. أننا لا يجب أن نهتم بالفقراء قبل أن نهتم بخلاص نفوسنا
(الفقراء معكم كل حين أما أنا ...... )
لأنو ناس كتير تهتم تبشر بالمسيح و تكرز و تتكلم عنه و تقول للناس آمنوا بالمسيح
و جواهم خطية و فساد كبير
ناس كثير كل همهم حضور القداس و الاجتماعات و الصلاه من اجل الغير
و مساعدة المحتاجين باعتبار ان هذه حسنات
المسيح قصد يقول للتلاميذ .. اهم شئ تتأكد من خلاص نفسك قبل ما تهتم لأمر الفقراء
فالفقراء لهم من يعولهم .. هو الرب الصالح


----------



## asamgdla (28 ديسمبر 2010)

كلام جميل جداً


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 ديسمبر 2010)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## abdelmessih67 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*أهلا بالاخ asamgdla


asamgdla قال:



			حسناً، أسأل الآن لماذا لم يأمر ببيع الطيب وتوزيع ثمنه علي الفقراء؟ و بالنسبة لنقطة أن الفقراء موجودين بعد صعوده فأظن أن الفقراء وقت حدوث تلك الواقعة قد يكونوا محتاجين ثمن الطيب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاخ مزاجنجي عرض لك الآيات التي توضح أن من أقترح هذا الاقتراح كان يهوذا الاسخريوطي الذي كان أمين صندوق النذور و كان يسرق من الصندوق و حرصه لم يكن على الفقراء بل كان كان على ثمن الطيب الذي كان سيسرقه و الرب أراد فضح نفاقه و أزدواجيته .

ولكن هناك اشياء أخرى مهمة يجب ان تعرف لقد علمنا الرب أن نوقر التقدمة حتى و لو كانت الذبيحة الحيوانية فكان يطلب أن تكون صحيحة بلا عيب كما امر بتوقير المذبح و جعل بعض أجزاؤه من الذهب لكيلا يفقد روقنه ليعلم المؤمنين أحترام مذبح الرب و تقدمته .

الاهتمام بالفقراء شئ محمود و طيب و لكن ليس معنى هذا أن لا نتهتم مثلا بتقدمة الرب و مذبحه و هيكله .

نفس الشئ ممكن تطبقه على الاسلام , يوجد مثلا فقراء مسلمين كثيرين و مع هذا تبنى المساجد الشاهقة المآذن مع أنه من الممكن توفير الاموال التي تصرف على المآذن و تعليتها و تصرف على فقراء المسلمين فلماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

عبد المسيح*


----------



## asamgdla (28 ديسمبر 2010)

عندك حق


----------

